# Η Διεύθυνση Διαβατηρίων δυστυχώς απεβίωσε



## Zazula (Mar 30, 2009)

Διάβασα σε επίσημη αμερικανική ιστοσελίδα (http://thessaloniki.usconsulate.gov/visas.html) το παρακάτω:





...και φυσικά έσκασα στα γέλια που η μεταγραφή στο λατινικό αλφάβητο της ΔΙΕ.Δ. (της Διεύθυνσης Διαβατηρίων της ΕΛ.ΑΣ.) είναι DIED, δηλαδή «πεθαμένη». :)

Αλλά το γέλιο μού κόπηκε όταν διαπίστωσα, έπειτα από πολλές ανεπιτυχείς προσπάθειες, ότι οι Αμερικανοί πάντα ξέρουν κάτι παραπάνω — διότι ο ιστότοπος της DIED (http://www.passport.gov.gr/) είναι πιο πεθαμένος κι απ' τα λιωμένα πτώματα!  Και, εντελώς φυσικά για την Ελλάδα, ούτε ένα δελτίο τύπου (π.χ. για αναβάθμιση ή προγραμματισμένη συντήρηση) για ένα κρατικό σάιτ στο οποίο προσβλέπουν οι πολίτες για την άντληση χρήσιμων έως ζωτικών πληροφοριών. 

Αλλά, τι να λέμε τώρα; Όλοι οι ιστότοποι του πρώην ΥΔΤ και νυν ΥΠΕΣκλπ είναι ένα απέραντο μπάχαλο, σχεδόν τίποτα δεν λειτουργεί ή ανεβαίνουν-κατεβαίνουν σα μαγκανοπήγαδο που 'παθε delirium tremens, και συχνά για να βρεις ύλη που ήταν αναρτημένη στο Διαδίκτυο και τώρα είναι lost in ΥΠΕSpace καταφεύγεις στη μνήμη τού Google! Τελικά το Google, πέρα από θρησκεία, είναι και το αντίδοτο στην ανικανότητα της ελληνικής κρατικής μηχανής. (Άσε μην πιάσουμε τώρα και το πόσο θα μας έχουν κοστίσει όλα αυτά τα, μη λειτουργικά, διαδικτυακά κατορθώματα των διαφόρων Υπουργείων και Υπηρεσιών...)


----------

